# Can't find Cpvc cts ball valve



## Dsmay (Sep 21, 2014)

Searching for a cpvc ball valve with a bleeder/drain. I can't find one. Please help, thanks.​


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Get a regular one, then drill a hole in it. Cut the Schrader valve out of an inner tube for bikes and super glue it over the hole. Reinforce it with lots of duck tape, not duct tape. Its special.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I've got a few lying around that Ill never use as I don't believe in using cpvc, send me a check for $525 and you can have the lot!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I've got a few lying around that Ill never use as I don't believe in using cpvc, send me a check for $525 and you can have the lot!


Dang, that's cheap. You should jump on his offer Dsmay


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The *Licensed Plumber* you have working on the job should know exactly what to do...

Where I am only Handi-Hacks and Home Improvement Contractors use CTS CPVC...

Real plumbers do use PVC though...


----------



## Dsmay (Sep 21, 2014)

*Handi hack it was.... Ryan Homes. The restoration co. broke the handle off and now leaks at the o ring. This valve had a bleeder drain and the handle was held on by a screw unlike what I've seen I my search. If I can find the valve then the handle only needs replaced. If not then its a rather large plumbing job as there no room to take out old and replace with a new valve. *


----------



## Dsmay (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't do plumbing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dsmay said:


> I don't do plumbing.


If u don't do plumbing... what the fook are u doing here??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok! I'm gonna actually help ya out and give ya some advice Dsmay! You can handle this situation yurself....all ya need to do is call a licensed plumber in yur area, inform him/her of yur problem and maybe, just maybe, they'll have the necessary part that will make this repair seem like you were just making life more difficult than it needs to be. Afterall, I can't tell you how many times a week I have a customer tell me they can't believe how easy I made that repair look! There ya go, chop chop, pick up the phone


----------



## Dsmay (Sep 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> If u don't do plumbing... what the fook are u doing here??


My plumber said search or ask in some plumbing forums.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

your plumber sucks.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

My two cents. If your plumber is asking you to locate parts, you need to find an actual plumber. An actual plumber can find a solution without the home owner acting as an apprentice. 
The header for this forum explains that it is not a DIY forum. Have your plumber stop by for advice if he is a professional, which sounds unlikely.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dsmay said:


> My plumber said search or ask in some plumbing forums.


Handymen who do plumbing are in no effing way plumbers, and if he is in fact a licensed plumber then get a different one, and if yur using him because he's dirt cheap, yur getin what yur payin for!


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> If u don't do plumbing... what the fook are u doing here??


 and thats the million dollar question


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Time to lock this thread down and say goodbye.


----------

